# Intel HD 4000 vs Intel HD 3000



## Sqrldg

Found this on the interwebs:

http://compare-processors.com/rank/notebookgraphics.php?Intel+HD+Graphics+3000=on&Intel+HD+Graphics+4000=on&cp=Compare

Not sure of the accuracy, but it might help.


----------



## Schmuckley

: umm..about like nothing to having voodoo graphics?


----------



## BinaryDemon

What are you using it for? Either Intel's HD 3000 or HD 4000 should handle HD playback fine. They can both handle flash gaming even some light gaming @ sub-HD resolutions. Obviously the HD 4000 is better, if you intend to do 'some' gaming on it then your choice is obvious. If you know you wont ever game on it, then you can save yourself some money and get the older cpu/igp.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> What are you using it for? Either Intel's HD 3000 or HD 4000 should handle HD playback fine. They can both handle flash gaming even some light gaming @ sub-HD resolutions. Obviously the HD 4000 is better, if you intend to do 'some' gaming on it then your choice is obvious. If you know you wont ever game on it, then you can save yourself some money and get the older cpu/igp.


For school purpose, I know that "What's the difference between using Intel HD 4000 and Intel HD 3000" when it's for school.
Yeah I know, I just want to know if it's worth it to have Intel HD 4000 which is a little bit more expensive than Intel HD 3000.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> What are you using it for? Either Intel's HD 3000 or HD 4000 should handle HD playback fine. They can both handle flash gaming even some light gaming @ sub-HD resolutions. Obviously the HD 4000 is better, if you intend to do 'some' gaming on it then your choice is obvious. If you know you wont ever game on it, then you can save yourself some money and get the older cpu/igp.
> 
> 
> 
> For school purpose, I know that "What's the difference between using Intel HD 4000 and Intel HD 3000" when it's for school.
> Yeah I know, I just want to know if it's worth it to have Intel HD 4000 which is a little bit more expensive than Intel HD 3000.
Click to expand...

Depends what you;re using it for.


----------



## LTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> For school purpose, I know that "What's the difference between using Intel HD 4000 and Intel HD 3000" when it's for school.
> Yeah I know, I just want to know if it's worth it to have Intel HD 4000 which is a little bit more expensive than Intel HD 3000.


Well you are also going from a Sandy Bridge to a Ivy Bridge...


----------



## Ironman517

It really depends on the programs you will be using it for. The HD4000 will help with applications that take advantage of GPU acceleration, Browsing, Office, photoshop, etc.. But if you are using these applications, it would be better to get a Trinity or llano based laptop,

In every case, I would take out that crap HDD they put in there and grab a 128GB SSD, newegg has a Samsung 128GB 830 for $89.99


----------



## MisterFred

The benefit is generally the better processor that comes with the HD4000, not the HD4000 itself.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517*
> 
> It really depends on the programs you will be using it for. The HD4000 will help with applications that take advantage of GPU acceleration, Browsing, Office, photoshop, etc.. But if you are using these applications, it would be better to get a Trinity or llano based laptop,
> In every case, I would take out that crap HDD they put in there and grab a 128GB SSD, newegg has a Samsung 128GB 830 for $89.99


Can you send me a link to their laptop?


----------



## Ironman517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Can you send me a link to their laptop?


Any laptops that use Trinity CPUS









A4/6/8/10 4XXXM

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Fusion_microprocessors#.22Trinity.22_.2832nm.29


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517*
> 
> Any laptops that use Trinity CPUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A4/6/8/10 4XXXM
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Fusion_microprocessors#.22Trinity.22_.2832nm.29


Well I am NOT familiar with "AMD Fusion" and "HD 7000G" GPU
I don't know if it's good enough, I mean I did a small research that AMD Fusion is great for saving power and price, but how about the performance?


----------



## JaneChen

You can see the detail comparison here: hd 3000 vs hd 4000 benchmark, The HD3000 are integrated into high spec core i5 and i7 2nd generation sandybridge CPU's and the newer and faster [by around 20%] HD4000 chips are found in the latest high spec core i5 and i7 3rd gen IvyBridge CPU's
Get the HD4000 graphics as the CPU will be much faster and far more power efficient too [important for laptops running on battery]


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

moved...


----------

